# Runescape help?



## neox 1000 (May 11, 2005)

ok i play a game called runescape, now i am wondering how can i resolve the following problem:

firstly i go to the runescape web page ,which loads, then push play game, then high detail and i select a world, the game starts loading the game and loads untill it gets to the part where it says: connecting to update server at which point it dosnt go any further. how can i rectify this problem?


----------



## neox 1000 (May 11, 2005)

any one help me?


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Which browser are you using?


----------



## neox 1000 (May 11, 2005)

i am using just the normal internet exsploreer version 6 or 8 i think


----------



## AnimeChrist (May 11, 2005)

Go back to the site and download there custom browser. If you have played on high detail server before and this time it doesn't work, try low detail mode. If that doesn't work try using another browser like firefox. Make sure you do a powerful spyware scan also since spyware might be trying to run in the background when the Java screen is loading which can be a problem if you don't have one of those super alien computers.


----------



## neox 1000 (May 11, 2005)

ok i tryed using the client...... no change
using low.........made it go to loading images then stoped
i am now trying fire fox which is downloading pulgins now


----------



## AnimeChrist (May 11, 2005)

Make sure to do a spyware and virus scan also. These are some commons for people not loading the browser sucessfully. Also do not browse any thing else. Just leave the runescape window alone until it fully loads. If this doesn't work, you can just play under another java applet version (4 options under detail selection). AND if this doesn't work, you can just try to contact the staff.


----------



## PoisonusGirl (May 24, 2005)

I NEED HELP TOO! I also play on Runescape. Recently, i made a New AOL account. When i try to get on RUnescape to play it on my New account, it wont load. I can pick the detail and world but it never gets to the log in page! So, i get back on to my old AOL account to see maybe it is the game or my computer. I get on runescape and it works! So i go back to my new AOL account and it doesn't. I NEED HELP! SOMEONE HELP ME! IT hasn't worked in 6 days! AND I AM A MEMEBER!


----------



## codemastr138 (Jun 6, 2005)

Im with u poison my aol account did the same thing. Im a member 2.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello, Runescape guy iXneonXi is here, i'll try and get all of yall fixed up.

neox, you running the latest Sun Java VM?

you other two (code & girl), you two make it seem that your AOL account is linked to runescape. When you create a new AOL account you can't login to runescape with it, you need a new runescape account.

Would yall please clarify?


----------



## codemastr138 (Jun 6, 2005)

well xneonx um, aol isnt at all connected 2 runescape. but I downloaded a new firewall a couple of days ago could that be the problem? Runescape Sais somthin about opening ports 43594 and 43595 but i dont know where the controls 4 the ports are. by the way its an aol created firewall.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah if you just downloaded a firewall and set it up, chances are the f/w is blocking the ports


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah open runescape's ports.


----------



## jared104157 (Apr 11, 2007)

hey, ive been playing runescape for 3 years now. i have a problem.. i load a world up and everything.\, i start to play, and after about 3-10 minutes the page loads back to the worlds.. and i didnt clikc back or anything?


----------



## jared104157 (Apr 11, 2007)

can anybody help with that? have they had that or figured it out? for runescape?


----------

